# Baby food



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I've read that some of you feed baby foods, but to read the labels carefully for "onion" that they slip into some of the vegetable ones I'm guessing.

How often do you feed it? Is it fairly good in nutrients? I bought a few jars of it today, and I also bought some Rice cereal, which has alot of vitamins and nutrients in it, I may try to add it to her ground meat jerky to make it more fortified.

I am also wondering if it would be a good alternative for feeding them when we "travel". I mean, how do most people travel while feeding a home cooked diet? lol I can't see myself carrying frozen lamb around.ound: Well, I guess I could, nothing is too far fetched for the crazy dog lady, right?

Any suggestions on how to work it into the diet? I remember someone posted that they add baby cereal to the meat patties they make.

I remember how repulsed I was when my children were infants with the jar of meat! LOL, the things we do.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I have mentioned the baby foods, but I only use them on young puppies for my clicker training. They can't chew treats, so it works as a treat substitute. I've seen it suggested to use as a quick assist for giving meds or getting a sick dog to eat.

Oh gosh, I bought a few of the "dinner" jars, like turkey & veggies or chicken & veggies and had a nasty case of the runs, and of course, it was orangy-yellow like it is in the jar. Nasty. After that, I resorted to going an extra mile away to go to a store that carries the Gerber baby meats instead.

Cosmosmom home cooks and said that traveling has been a time when she goes to other food options. If you do a search for her posts I bet you can find exactly what she does, because I can't recall what it is right now. Kibble? Dehydrated raw? - I'm not sure.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kara,
The vets had me give Shadow the Gerber meats only. In fact, they specifically said she could only have the chicken, turkey and lamb...not sure why no beef???


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

When I travel, I feed natures' variety freeze dried. The medallions are the same size as the frozen. My guys love them and I don't reconstitute them. I also occasionally feed them as snacks. I do have water on hand.

Not home cooked - not inexpensive - but they are nutritious and easy and most important, both havs love them.

Arlene


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Well, Kara, when we went to maine we took a cooler of the Natures Variety frozen medallions and the home made meatballs. (I guess that makes me a CDL- crazy dog lady) but there was a freezer where we were going. If you were going to have a freezer you could take your home made food. I also have the freeze dried medallions but my boys aren't crazy about them. There is a new freeze dried product that looks good. Stella and Chewy's freeze dried beef steaks--- they even have tripe in it. tripe is supposed to be great for our babies. 

ttp://www.stellaandchewys.com/site/products_dogs/freezedried_beef.asp


----------

